# Who cooks for you? (um not the owl)



## redtailgal (Dec 23, 2011)

Who does most of the cooking in your house?

I have a "bet" with my brother.  hehehe, bet I will win!


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 23, 2011)

My dh is wonderful, he will do just about anything I ask of him....except two things.  He doesn't cook, and he won't wash a pan to save his life.  I do ALL the cooking.  If I cannot for some reason, we call it "Wally's night to cook", which means he makes a run to the little restaurant down the road and brings something home.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 23, 2011)

We both cook.  I would say it is 50/50.  Although I am the baker.  I make Pies, Cakes, Cookies, Brownies, Fudge, etc.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 23, 2011)

I 'cook', DH grills.


----------



## elevan (Dec 23, 2011)

That would be me if we want it edible.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 23, 2011)

gosh.  i bout to lose my bet!

We all cook.  I expect each of my boys to cook at least one meal per week, and hubby also cooks at least one meal per week, to be a good example for the boys.

I cook the rest of them time, with the exeption of when I have a fridge full of leftovers, then we will have a "forage" night.

With four people in the house, I end up cooking supper about twice a week.  Each of us is responsible for our own breakfast.  The boys are responsible for their own lunch, and hubby and I take turns on our lunch. 

I dont have to spend alot of time in the kitchen.    I thought our method was normal!


----------



## PotterWatch (Dec 23, 2011)

I do the majority of the cooking though my husband cooks a couple meals each week.   I keep meaning to have my boys start to do some independant cooking but that hasn't happened yet.  They do help me when I bake and sometimes doing prep work for cooking.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 23, 2011)

YES!!!  HAHA!!!  I knew I wasnt the only one who had a cooking hubby and cooking (or soon to be cooking) sons at least!


----------



## kstaven (Dec 23, 2011)

My grandmother taught all her boys to cook as did her mother. That trend has continued in the family. Most of the guys are better cooks than the girls.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 24, 2011)

I have three boys.

All of them can cook.


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 24, 2011)

I cook 5 nights of the week... Everything is free range. What you can find is what you shall eat. I'm a college student, and my male roommate can't cook anything beyond ramen noodles. So... I'm the cook.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 24, 2011)

My Wife makes most of the Suppers and Weekend lunches.  I make my own breakfast and lunch during the week and breakfast on the weekends for her and me.  Depending on her work schedule we may get take out once or twice a week.  During the holidays my mother and the other elder women cook up a storm.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 24, 2011)

I cook.  On hubby's night to "cook" we have frozen pizza.  I love Hubby dearly, but he can't cook for nothing.  

My Ex was a fabulous cook.  He is Italian and it showed in his cooking.  He cooked about 1/2 the time when we were together.  He is a far better cook than I am.


----------



## daisychick (Dec 24, 2011)

I cook most of the "meals".  DH cooks fast dinners for us a lot too, like hamburgers, tacos easy stuff he is good at.  He is also a great dish and pan washer.  My boys can "cook" most little things for themselves and I am teaching them how to do the harder meals too.  My 12 year old son can make a delicious "breakfast bowl" as he calls it.   Scrambled eggs, sausage, hashbrowns all cooked together and put in a bowl with a little shredded cheddar on top.  It is his signature dish.


----------



## terrilhb (Dec 24, 2011)

My DH actually cooks more than me. He is a fantastic cook. I cooked when my kids were small. But at 23 and 26 they can cook for themselves. And they both live home.


----------

